
Do it yourself free CORS proxy - Zibri
http://www.zibri.org/2019/07/your-own-cors-anywhere-proxy-on.html
======
Zibri
Github: [https://github.com/Zibri/cloudflare-cors-
anywhere](https://github.com/Zibri/cloudflare-cors-anywhere)

~~~
Zibri
for any suggestion or improvement, use github, not this thread.

